# È duro/È dura



## femmejolie

*Ogni tanto è dura essere bilingui/poliglotti! *

Un'italiana mi ha detto:
In realtà si possono dire entrambi, ma credo che in alcuni casi vada meglio "dura". Per esempio io personalmente direi:
"è stata dur*a *ma ce l'abbiamo fatt*a* (e non "è stato duro ma ce l'abbiamo fatta", anche se credo che anche così non sia sbagliato). 

È tutto una questione di concordanza?
Nell'esempio proposto non mi pare che ci sia alcuna concordanza, non so perche è meglio dire "è dura".
Grazie!!


----------



## rocamadour

femmejolie said:


> *Ogni tanto è dura essere bilingui/poliglotti! *
> 
> Un'italiana mi ha detto:
> In realtà si possono dire entrambi, ma credo che in alcuni casi vada meglio "dura". Per esempio io personalmente direi:
> "è stata dur*a *ma ce l'abbiamo fatt*a* (e non "è stato duro ma ce l'abbiamo fatta", anche se credo che anche così non sia sbagliato).
> 
> È tutto una questione di concordanza?
> Nell'esempio proposto non mi pare che ci sia alcuna concordanza, non so perche è meglio dire "è dura".
> Grazie!!


 
Ciao di nuovo fj! 
Non è questione di concordanza, ed è stato un caso che nell'esempio io abbia usato un'altra espressione tipica ("farcela") usata al femminile...
Si può benissimo dire: "Ha vinto, ma è stata dura..." oppure "è stata dura riuscire a terminare il lavoro in tempo" o ancora "Sarà dura che tu riesca a prendere la coincidenza dell'aereo", ecc.


----------



## mauro63

Di solito in queste espressioni si usa la forma femminile :
Falla finita .Smettila, piantala .


----------



## claudine2006

rocamadour said:


> Ciao di nuovo fj!
> Non è questione di concordanza, ed è stato un caso che nell'esempio io abbia usato un'altra espressione tipica ("farcela") usata al femminile...
> Si può benissimo dire: "Ha vinto, ma è stata dura..." oppure "è stata dura riuscire a terminare il lavoro in tempo" o ancora "Sarà dura che tu riesca a prendere la coincidenza dell'aereo", ecc.


Anch'io direi "è stata dura". Suona meglio così, ma sicuramente ci sarà anche una spiegazione.


----------



## rocamadour

claudine2006 said:


> Anch'io direi "è stata dura". Suona meglio così, ma sicuramente ci sarà anche una spiegazione.


 
Ci sto pensando da un bel po', ma non riesco a trovare una spiegazione da dare a fj... 
L'unica cosa che posso pensare è che l'espressione sia il risultato di qualche forma in cui venga sottinteso un sostantivo femminile... Per esempio "*cosa". *Per riprendere gli esempi che avevo fatto: "Ha vinto, ma è stata (una cosa) dura..." oppure "è stata (una cosa) dura riuscire a terminare il lavoro in tempo" o ancora "Sarà (una cosa) dura che tu riesca a prendere la coincidenza dell'aereo".


----------



## claudine2006

rocamadour said:


> Ci sto pensando da un bel po', ma non riesco a trovare una spiegazione da dare a fj...
> L'unica cosa che posso pensare è che l'espressione sia il risultato di qualche forma in cui venga sottinteso un sostantivo femminile... Per esempio "*cosa". *Per riprendere gli esempi che avevo fatto: "Ha vinto, ma è stata (una cosa) dura..." oppure "è stata (una cosa) dura riuscire a terminare il lavoro in tempo" o ancora "Sarà (una cosa) dura che tu riesca a prendere la coincidenza dell'aereo".


Sì, probabilmente è così.


----------



## femmejolie

rocamadour said:


> Ci sto pensando da un bel po', ma non riesco a trovare una spiegazione da dare a fj...
> L'unica cosa che posso pensare è che l'espressione sia il risultato di qualche forma in cui venga sottinteso un sostantivo femminile... Per esempio "*cosa". *Per riprendere gli esempi che avevo fatto: "Ha vinto, ma è stata (una cosa) dura..." oppure "è stata (una cosa) dura riuscire a terminare il lavoro in tempo" o ancora "Sarà (una cosa) dura che tu riesca a prendere la coincidenza dell'aereo".


Sì, io la penso come te. Grazie infinite


----------



## rocamadour

femmejolie said:


> Sì, io la penso come te. Grazie infinite


 
Figurati, fj! 
E poi è servito anche a me soffermarmi un po' a pensarci su...


----------



## itka

Penso che si puo' dire : *camparsela*, *farsela*. Non so se sbaglio. Io capisco : la vita...
Ma *darsela a gambe* ? Che ne pensate ?


----------



## Juri

Campare alla giornata, campare con la pensione, 
campare un quadro(far risaltare le figure)ed altro;"camparsela" e' piu' raro.
"farsela" la bottiglia e farsela  con connotazione sessuale.
_Darsela a gambe(_fuggire_)_ potrebbe derivare dal "darsi da fare" con le gambe, dare la sottintesa strada alle gambe...


----------



## littlebone

Scusate, vorrei ritornare su questo topic anche se vecchio, mi hanno contestato una frase che ho tradotto: "E' duro ammetere quanto sei sexy" dicendo che non è corretta, ma a me per assonanza, torna bene, inoltre ho trovato diversi riscontri su internet in cui è stata usata proprio in questa maniera, esiste una regola grammaticale da seguire?


----------



## dôghen

Ciao 
non esiste una "norma" in questo senso, secondo me. Può trattarsi semmai di una questione di frequenza d'uso. 
Attualmente si può dire:
"E' duro ammetere quanto sei sexy" poiché si sottintende il sostantivo "fatto". "é (un fatto) duro ammettere che...."
Ma anche:
"E' dura ammetere quanto sei sexy" sottintendendo il sostantivo "cosa". "è (una cosa) dura ammettere che...."

Non capisco sinceramente cosa ti abbiano potuto contestare in merito all'uso di "duro" (se di questo si tratta).
Entrambe le espressioni sono correnti e in uso, forse "è dura" ha maggiori occorrenze, basterebbe controllare su un motore di ricerca.

Certo si tratta di una frase ellittica, quindi piuttosto marcata come registro colloquiale, ma da qui a dire "non è corretta" mi pare ce ne passi....


----------



## aydi1946

Salve,
anche io penso sia sottintesa "cosa" ; dunque ecco la concordanza.


----------



## francisgranada

littlebone said:


> ... mi hanno contestato una frase che ho tradotto: "E' duro ammetere quanto sei sexy" dicendo che non è corretta ...


In questo caso mi pare corretto "è duro" perché è esplicitamente detto cos'è duro (cioè "_ammettere"_), quindi secondo me non possiamo sottintendere "cosa" o simili. O sì? ...


----------



## aydi1946

francisgranada said:


> In questo caso mi pare corretto "è duro" perché è esplicitamente detto cos'è duro (cioè "_ammettere"_), quindi secondo me non possiamo sottintendere "cosa" o simili. O sì? ...



In effetti su questa frase io come te userei "è duro" perchè potrebbe essere di genere neutro, visto che si riferisce ad ammettere. Allora anzichè " è cosa dura", potrebbe essere: "è un fatto duro"ammettere etc. Quindi? il problema è ancora aperto!
Ma sai, è dura mi sembrerebbe più una forma sbarazzina, quasi dialettale..
Sono una novizia di questo forum; mi sapresti spiegare come faccio ad aprire una discussione su un problema che ho incontrato scrivendo una biografia? Si tratta del presente storico associato al passato remoto o al passato prossimo. Grazie Aydi


----------



## dôghen

francisgranada said:


> In questo caso mi pare corretto "è duro" perché è esplicitamente detto cos'è duro (cioè "_ammettere"_), quindi secondo me non possiamo sottintendere "cosa" o simili. O sì? ...



Si tratta a mio giudizio di un fatto pragmatico.
"ammettere" è duro significa "l'ammettere" è duro e cioè "il fatto di ammettere". (Sull'uso di "il fatto di" vedi ad esempio Austin)

Ma in italiano, come ho già detto anche la frase "è dura ammettere" è grammaticale, anzi è corrente, forse persino più della versione "è duro ammettere".
Qui non si tratta quindi di poter sottintendere o no "cosa". Si tratta di dare ragione del fatto che entrambe le espressioni siano possibili e accettabili in italiano.
Una possibilità, è quella che i parlanti quando usano "è dura ammettere" sottintendano "una cosa" invece di "un fatto", cioè invece del semplice infinito sostantivato.
A me sembra una spiegazione plausibile, se non ce ne sono di migliori.


----------



## littlebone

Grazie mille per tutti contributi, ora ho capito cosa posso dire a chi mi ha censurato la frase.


----------



## Sempervirens

littlebone said:


> Grazie mille per tutti contributi, ora ho capito cosa posso dire a chi mi ha censurato la frase.



Ciao a tutti! In molte situazioni come probabile parola candidata ad essere vista come iperonimo o meglio ancora come parola sottintesa, personalmente ci vedrei vita.  È (vita) dura alzarsi ogni giorno alle  5,00.


----------



## l'erba del vicino

Anch'io credo che ci sia come soggetto sottinteso "_cosa_" .


----------



## francisgranada

Si potrebbe dire anche "E' _bella _vivere in questa città"? (sottintendendo cosa o vita)


----------



## dôghen

No, francis, che io sappia no. Mai sentito.
Ed è logico in effetti: dal latino all'italiano la scomparsa del genere neutro ha fatto sì che per indicarne i referenti sia subentrato, nella quasi totalità dei casi, il maschile.
"E' bello vivere in questa città" 
"E' logico affermare che..." 
eccetera.
Ma come spesso capita, almeno in italiano, alcuni usi si affermano a dispetto degli esiti regolari (non so se sia il caso di parlare di _norma _in questo caso)
E' il caso appunto di "è duro" "è dura" in cui entrambe le espressioni convivono nell'uso corrente e sono considerate accettabili dai parlanti.
Abbiamo azzardato una spiegazione ("cosa" sottinteso, c'è chi ha detto "vita") ma questa vale solo per il caso in oggetto e per quelli (?) simili, certo non è norma.


----------



## themetaph

io penso sempre che ci sia una parola sottointesa, nella frase "è stata dura" è sottointeso un sostantivo, che potrebbe essere "la situazione".
mentre "ce l'abbiamo fatta" è sempre sottointesa "la situazione".


----------

